# My log home



## Rocklock (Dec 8, 2007)

I am finishing my log home.








My log home is a tightly pinned, butt and pass 30 by 30 with a basement and 2 stories home.
I noticed there was a comment about insuring log homes. I had three company's wanting to insure my home even though it is not completed.
I only work on it about 6 months a year for the last 5 summers... I and my son's have done almost all of the work. 
There is a video at my photo bucket site that gives a flavor of clearing ... to much of the finishing touches. There are over 200 photos...
If anyone has questions, I may be able to help.

Dave The unaimed arrow never misses.... If can, can. If cannot, cannot.
http://s154.photobucket.com/albums/s274/flintlock1/


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! Nice pictures. Great fit and finish.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice...Glad Idon't have to rake the yard.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Rocklock, very nice work. Are your logs coped underneath? I have a brother in Marysville and saw a mill where they shaped the logs just north of there. Big place. Beautiful area up there,kinda wet, what do you use for mildew control? my home is built with D shaped logs, I prefer the look of the full round.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice looking. If I decide to build one, I'll call you first.












 









.


----------



## Rocklock (Dec 8, 2007)

*Factors in the design*

what do you use for mildew control?
First, I have a huge roof overhang. Second, I have sprayed my logs with borates that seem to help as well. I have not put a stain on the outside. We have only power washed the outside of the logs to clean them up. Next year I intend on using a very light stain to preserve the present color.

Just a note about style, my logs are just that - logs. The style is that of Butt and Pass. I am not skilled enough to notch the logs. No notches... I have removed the bark by hand. My logs are held together with steel pins (call a tightly pinned log home). I have over 900 pins almost 2 feet long that holds everything together including my roof. I have zero shrinkage, so my doors and windows will function perfectly ...

The chinking has more insulation values than log itself... although the thermal mass reacts in a truly uniquely way... Inside its really dry and warm. Camano Island (north end) only gets about 16 inches of rain a year... We are in the transition zone... but don't tell anyone...


----------

